# 1993 Brodie Catalyst hand made in Vancouver, Canada with Toxik Harald paint job.



## schoi604 (Jul 4, 2011)

1993 Brodie Catalyst hand made in Vancouver, Canada. Custom paint job by Toxik Harald.
Handlebar: Specialized
Stem: Brodie
Headset: Levin OJ 286
Fork: Brodie Gatorblade rigid fork
Brakes: Shimano BR-M650 Cantilever Brake
Brakes booster: front Brodie Magnesium brake booster, rear DKG Aluminum brake booster.
Chainrings: Shimano SG-X F46, SG F36, SGF26.
Cranksets: Shimano FC-M730, Deore XT M730 175PH VIA JAPAN
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Square Taper 122.5
Seatpost: Post 27.2 Promax Sp226 2 Bolt Black
Saddle: Vetta


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow that's sweet. Dang, I like that fork.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

With a name like Toxic Harald, I was expecting more out of the paint, .


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Austin Dave said:


> I like that fork.


Ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice! 

But I'd like to see different (older) grips and knobbys!

I'm not knocking it, just saying....


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool bike. I really dig the fork. Is it flexy?


----------



## schoi604 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
About the grips, I replaced them recently wit Mountain Equipment Co-op $6.00 grips. The originals were Specilized but they were too worn out.

It's not a fixie.

About the paint job, yeah I know what you mean. I would expect a lot more nowadays with Toxik Lab. But back then in 93. I think it wasn't Toxik's idea to paint it this way, I think it was Brodie's idea to have this classic two tone design. 

Back then I had to make payment plan (3 months I think) to pay off this bike. It has been 17 years. It cost me $1000 cdn in 94. So it might not be the coolest, best looking design bike but it definitely has a lot of history behind it.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

pint said:


> Cool bike. I really dig the fork. Is it flexy?


The fork is not flexy. It tracked better than any of the other bolted crown forks. If the IRD (which I also owned) was at the flexy end of the spectrum and the Bontrager (had one of the bonded dropout Comps) was somewhere in the middle, the Brodie sat at the stiff end.

Note, I didn't say the Brodie rode better - the thing was a bit jarring at times. Actually, it rode really, really well. I have a couple on bikes to this day and the steering is very precise.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just needs proper knobbies and the saddle/post raised up and that thing is solid!


----------



## schoi604 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry I didn't catch what you said earlier. The brodie rigid fork is very stiff (not flexy). I agree with GonaSovereign, the fork is very precise.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> With a name like Toxic Harald, I was expecting more out of the paint, .


Like the leopard print paint that was on the 16" Brodie for sale back in February on Ebay. That was _quite_ some paint work, on the same level as that of the Mountain Goat bikes.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool machine. If you plan to ride the bike off road, I would swap out the stem for something shorter- even the people on this board who frequent this board because they prefer old bikes over new ones and aren't just being nostalgic, agree that a shorter stem gives better handling. 
Also, braking power will improve a lot if you lower the cable hangers.


----------



## schoi604 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Uphiller,
Thank you for your advice! I'll look into it, even though I don't do any off road but I would love to gain more braking power. I'll go ahead and shorten the cable hangers. But about the stem, I think I'm going to keep it for now.
Thank you again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

schoi604 said:


> even though I don't do any off road


What!? Thats bul1$hit. Sell me the bike then.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

schoi604 - if this has evolved into a commuter bike, etc you would be much better served with a hybrid. Sell this old mountain bike for the $80 or so it's worth and invest in a low rolling resistance comfortable commuter. Most of these old mountain bikes are prone to cracking or catastrophic failure when ridden on hard surfaces for prolonged periods. I'd hate to see you get injured. Trek, Specialized, etc make pretty sweet hybrids right now with 27 speeds, etc. JMHO....


----------



## schoi604 (Jul 4, 2011)

:madmax::madman:


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Hahaha...someone is sensitive! It was a joke.

FWIW - I have a 1993 and 1994 Bontrager Race Lite, a 1990 Yeti FRO, had a Bridgestone MB1, Ritchey P-23, 1990 Merlin Ti, Ibis Mt Trials, Trimble, etc...Have a nice day!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

schoi604 said:


> "schoi604 - if this has evolved into a commuter bike, etc you would be much better served with a hybrid. Sell this old mountain bike for the $80 or so it's worth and invest in a low rolling resistance comfortable commuter. Most of these old mountain bikes are prone to cracking or catastrophic failure when ridden on hard surfaces for prolonged periods. I'd hate to see you get injured. Trek, Specialized, etc make pretty sweet hybrids right now with 27 speeds, etc. JMHO...." by Pint
> 
> Hey Pint,
> What kind of stupid comment is that?
> ...


Lighten up Francis, I'm sure he was kidding!

Sounds like your still upset about the Bruins winning the Cup!


----------



## bdcain (Oct 26, 2009)

i want the forks n shifters!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pint said:


> Hahaha...someone is sensitive! It was a joke.
> 
> FWIW - I have a 1993 and 1994 Bontrager Race Lite, a 1990 Yeti FRO, had a Bridgestone MB1, Ritchey P-23, 1990 Merlin Ti, Ibis Mt Trials, Trimble, etc...Have a nice day!


Post pics sucka!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Really nice bike. I like the matching stem too. I wouldn't swap that out for anything. Damned shame that fine thing is ridden around just on paved roads but at least you get to enjoy it!


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Post pics sucka!


Here's a couple pics I have access to right now:
































...I know the top tube decal is backwards on the Bontrager...


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Classy looking Brodie.


----------



## schoi604 (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the YETI.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good stuff Pint. You need your own thread with them goodies.


----------



## jimbotoad (Nov 5, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Lighten up Francis, I'm sure he was kidding!
> 
> Sounds like your still upset about the Bruins winning the Cup!


love the reply, sgt hulka! he should know better to refer to him as 'psycho'. great scene,among many.

toxic harald learned his craft back in the early 90s under the tutelage of one paul brodie, who himself, was self-taught while working at rocky mountain. paul also taught art tyler. a.ka. 'the art dept.' and/or 'art by art' bitd when things got too busy for paul to do everything. both gents left and opened their own paint shops when paul sold the operation and production went offshore...sigh...

cool aside is,paul just picked up his spray gun and between teaching courses in frame building, he paints bike frames! he's doing an '89 romax f/f(early curved gatorblade) and a '93 expresso/gatorblade for me right now. mild, not wild. he'll shut that down roundabout october, or when weather gets too cool- he uses his unheated shop.

as for harald, he did everything from mild(single solid colours) to wild(leopard print) and schemes in bewtween(2-tone as depicted in this example posted in this thread)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2011)

schoi604 said:


> 1993 Brodie Catalyst hand made in Vancouver, Canada. Custom paint job by Toxik Harald.
> Handlebar: Specialized
> Stem: Brodie
> Headset: Levin OJ 286
> ...


wow, nice setup you have yourself there! we still get inquiries for that gator blade fork! if you ever get a chance you should send it to us to post on our page/social media! she's a beaut!


----------

